# Wye River White Perch Fishing



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

<div><embed src="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_view_player?p=21846030e7a86e8192e7b5" quality="high" scale="noscale" width="350" height="328" wmode="transparent" name="FLVPlayer" salign="LT" flashvars="&p=21846030e7a86e8192e7b5&skin_id=0&host=http://www.onetruemedia.com" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed><br><a href="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_player_link?p=21846030e7a86e8192e7b5&skin_id=0&coord=" target="_blank" ><img src="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_player_link_image/21846030e7a86e8192e7b5/0.gif" style="border:0px;" width="350" height="35" ismap ></a><br><div style="margin:0px;font:12px/13px verdana,arial,sans-serif;height:30px;width:350px;text-align:center;"> <a href="http://www.onetruemedia.com/create?&utm_source=emplay&utm_medium=txt2" target="_blank" style="text-decoration:none;">Photo and video editing at <span style="text-decoration:underline;">onetruemedia.com</span></a></div></div>


everybody else is doing one so i figured i try it, this was last may


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

hey can u fish wye river without a boat or do u need a boat? I have never been there but i like catching white perch. thanks..


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Same here. I Don't have a boat for that application but would love some perch jerkin if its good.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

*Wye Island*

Wye Island offers alot of access to the water, i reccomend school house trail, which also has a pond, and holly tree trail for acess, if u have a kayak its even better, if u go all the way to the end u can hike down to drum point n take ur surf rods n catch alot of rockfish and hardhead in the summer, drum point has really deep water not to far out give it a try


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/wyeguide.html

heres the wye island site


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/wyeguide.html
> 
> heres the wye island site


Thanks for that helpful tip . I've been a MD resident all my life and never visited that area . I've crabbed and fished the Wye but always accessed it from a different locale .


----------

